# HUNTING CONDITIONS- BIRD NUMBERS



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

HI I WAS JUST WONDERING HOW THE CONDITIONS ARE IN THE SOUTHWEST I HAVE HEARD ITS BEEN REALLY DRY HAS THIS AFFECTED THE HATCH AND BIRD NUMBERS IN GENERAL ??


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is the Cap Lock stuck on your computer?Just wondering because you have made 35 posts and all are in Caps.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

KEN IM NOT REAL COMPUTER SAVY SO I JUST WRITE IN CAPITAL LETTERS IM NOT A VERY GOOD TYPER EITHER SO ITS EASIER WITH JUST ONE SIZE LETTER FOR ME ANYWAY


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

then simply type all lower case, and don't uppercase any letters at all.

That is much more preferable than all upper case.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

GUYS IM NOT TRYING TO BE A JERK HERE BUT WHATS THE DIFFERENCE WHAT TYPE OF LETTERS I PUT POST UP WITH I DONT UNDERSTAND ????


----------



## garyb (Oct 6, 2007)

Quite simply, lower case is much easier to read.

Concerning your excellent question, last week's edition of MN Outdoor News had their weekly News in the Dakotas, which mentioned the extreme dry conditions west of Bismarck. Tinder dry with few crops and little grassland, except in the extreme sw corner of the state. Worry about hunters starting fires, but still a long way from the opener.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

To answer your question as to why we don't like Caps..... it means you are YELLING!

Lots of birds around. Should be a good year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tabes, they're trying to be helpful, nothing personal.  In the Internet world all caps is an indication of yelling, but you obviously didn't know this so it's no worries.

It'll be another good year. I had to dodge birds all weekend on the gravel while scouting geese.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

tabes said:


> KEN IM NOT REAL COMPUTER SAVY SO I JUST WRITE IN CAPITAL LETTERS IM NOT A VERY GOOD TYPER EITHER SO ITS EASIER WITH JUST ONE SIZE LETTER FOR ME ANYWAY


No problem.We all learned computer skills at one time.The younger generation learned at school.Much easier than us old timers brought up using typewriters.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks everybody on the lower case letters i didnt know that it meant i was yelling trust me i wasnt yelling anyway i hunt near XXXXX and also some ground near XXXX any reports on bird numbers in that country ialso have spots near XXXXX anybody have any info about that area thanks


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry but it's against the rules here to name specific towns.Generally the SW part of the state has been dry.Brood counts are down 30% statewide,including SW ND.

This is about as specific as we can go.....

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=57807


----------

